# Putin Calls Biden's Bluf. LIVE Debate?



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2021)

JUST IN: Putin Calls Biden’s Bluff, Challenges Him to Televised Worldwide LIVE Debate (VIDEO)
					

The Russian President is now calling the bluff of President Joe Biden. Biden as you know accused Putin of being a “killer” who doesn’t have “a soul” and Putin has resp…




					thedcpatriot.com
				





_Biden as you know accused Putin of being a “killer” who doesn’t have “a soul” and Putin has responded in kind by calling Biden’s bluff and challenging him to a worldwide live debate.

“I’ve just thought of this now, I want to propose to President Biden to continue our discussion, but on the condition that we do it basically live, as it’s called,” Putin told a Russian state television reporter.

“Without any delays and directly in an open, direct discussion,” Putin added. “It seems to me that would be interesting for the people of Russia and for the people of the United States.”_



Or will Biden find an excuse? Probably. But I would love to see this!


----------



## AFrench2 (Mar 18, 2021)

So just to make sure I have this right...you're *checks notes* full-blown mask off just supporting Russia over your own country at this point.

The Republican party, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 18, 2021)

Gracie said:


> JUST IN: Putin Calls Biden’s Bluff, Challenges Him to Televised Worldwide LIVE Debate (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> The Russian President is now calling the bluff of President Joe Biden. Biden as you know accused Putin of being a “killer” who doesn’t have “a soul” and Putin has resp…
> ...


OMG.....................Putin is going to troll Biden endlessly now......LOLOLOLOLOLOL

This is felonious elder abuse.


----------



## ClaireH (Mar 18, 2021)

Gracie said:


> JUST IN: Putin Calls Biden’s Bluff, Challenges Him to Televised Worldwide LIVE Debate (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> The Russian President is now calling the bluff of President Joe Biden. Biden as you know accused Putin of being a “killer” who doesn’t have “a soul” and Putin has resp…
> ...


This would be a great opportunity for Biden's handlers to showcase Biden's quick wit and targeted focus! Surely they are eager to set up a live debate...or perhaps not lol


----------



## Dalia (Mar 18, 2021)

He must be missingTrump, he's caught with old Xiden.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2021)

I hope Biden accepts the "invite" to do a live debate with him. I wanna see it ALL.


----------



## ClaireH (Mar 18, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> So just to make sure I have this right...you're *checks notes* full-blown mask off just supporting Russia over your own country at this point.
> 
> The Republican party, ladies and gentlemen.


Uh...methinks you've misunderstood the purpose of the thread. Why would you not want to see Biden have an open debate with Putin...or any other figurehead?


----------



## AFrench2 (Mar 18, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> Why would you not want to see Biden have an open debate with Putin...or any other figurehead?


The Republican party, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 18, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> So just to make sure I have this right...you're *checks notes* full-blown mask off just supporting Russia over your own country at this point.
> 
> The Republican party, ladies and gentlemen.


It's a choice between the Russian leader and China's puppet


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 18, 2021)

Gracie said:


> I hope Biden accepts the "invite" to do a live debate with him. I wanna see it ALL.


Wouldnt happen. His handlers won't even let him speak to the friendly DNC Press


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 18, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > JUST IN: Putin Calls Biden’s Bluff, Challenges Him to Televised Worldwide LIVE Debate (VIDEO)
> ...


Does he need to ask President Harris before committing?


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (Mar 18, 2021)

Yeah, Joe. 
Call him "Killer" to his face you coward.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Mar 18, 2021)

_“I think it would be interesting for the people of Russia and the people of the United States and many other countries,”_ he added.


Dude's stealing from my playbook. I tell ya. Some people....


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 18, 2021)

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> Yeah, Joe.
> Call him "Killer" to his face you coward.


I wonder who killed more people, Putin or Gretchen Whitmer?


----------



## ClaireH (Mar 18, 2021)

Natural Citizen said:


> _“I think it would be interesting for the people of Russia and the people of the United States and many other countries,”_ he added.
> 
> 
> Dude's stealing from my playbook. I tell ya. Some people....


Yeah, that part in there as well as this from Putin:  "Although they think we are the same as them, we are different people, we have a different genetic and cultural-moral code,” Putin said of the United States. “But we know how to defend our own interests, and we will work with them but in those areas in which we are interested on terms we consider favorable for us. And they will have to reckon with that.” JUST IN: Putin Calls Biden’s Bluff, Challenges Him to Televised Worldwide LIVE Debate (VIDEO)

Maybe during the live debate Biden can ask Putin to clarify his remarks about how Russians are different than Americans genetically...lol....not.....fits his rep anyway...and I'm joking about Biden asking for clarification on that....right out of the gate from the debate we'd be at war!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Mar 18, 2021)

Gracie said:


> JUST IN: Putin Calls Biden’s Bluff, Challenges Him to Televised Worldwide LIVE Debate (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> The Russian President is now calling the bluff of President Joe Biden. Biden as you know accused Putin of being a “killer” who doesn’t have “a soul” and Putin has resp…
> ...



That will never happen......biden's handlers know he is not competent to do that....all biden can do and even that is a struggle for him is to read scripted material from a teleprompter.

Every time and I mean every single time he tries to speak off the cuff he gets incoherent.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 18, 2021)

Biden debate? LOL


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Mar 18, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> So just to make sure I have this right...you're *checks notes* full-blown mask off just supporting Russia over your own country at this point.
> 
> The Republican party, ladies and gentlemen.



I think most are embarassed that we have such a clown as President.  

We have enough problems without trying to incite Russia.....perhaps bidens handlers saw it as a way to distract people from other things such as the border crisis that is so bad that even reporters believe it or not are starting to question bidens stupidity.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 18, 2021)

Gracie said:


> JUST IN: Putin Calls Biden’s Bluff, Challenges Him to Televised Worldwide LIVE Debate (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> The Russian President is now calling the bluff of President Joe Biden. Biden as you know accused Putin of being a “killer” who doesn’t have “a soul” and Putin has resp…
> ...





LOOK:  We all know that Biden is a dipsydoodle, spineless, blowhard wobbly geriatric painted suit paper pushing do-nothing cracker who can't debate his great aunt (dead) without a controlled, friendly, supportive setting.  Mark my words, Joe will never meet with Putin much less debate him.  Vlad would eat him for breakfast.

I'd much rather Putin meet with him and before the cameras unexpectedly challenge President Selected Fluff to an ARM-WRESTLING contest!  Or a borscht eating contest!  Or a vodka-drinking contest!  Or a horse riding contest!  Or who can bang the longest and the hardest without cumming contest!

Whatever those Russians do, I know they can outdo Biden with one arm tied behind their back.

Only thing Joe can lick them on is sleeping in bed.

The American Leader is what Russians call a devochka (little girl).


----------



## skye (Mar 18, 2021)

There he is, debating Putin.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Mar 18, 2021)

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> Yeah, Joe.
> Call him "Killer" to his face you coward.



Biden is phoney as the day is long and he was that way long before his mental decline.....I saw someone wondering how biden being so mediocre could have advanced so far in politics....most of us understand how the msm constantly covers for him.....yet even with that anyone with just average intelligence should be able to discern what a sham he is.

Which brings up a very unpleasant thing.....just how dumbed down so many have become....very little ability to think for themselves much less any analytical ability whatsover.....at least regarding politics and politicians.

In his younger days I think biden did have one thing going....he was good at kissing butt....like President Trump said.....biden spent 8 yrs kissing a Negroes ass.


----------



## badger2 (Mar 18, 2021)

Putin knows pospotus JoeXi is demented.


----------



## skye (Mar 18, 2021)

badger2 said:


> Putin knows pospotus JoeXi is demented.




The whole world knows that.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Mar 18, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Foreigner Looking In. said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Joe.
> ...



The Clintons or rather their protector the dixie mafia have to be at the top of the list when it comes to actual homicides.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 18, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> . “But we know how to defend our own interests, and we will work with them but in those areas in which we are interested on terms we consider favorable for us


Exactly as President Trump would have put it.

This is why AMERICANS respected Trump and not Biden.

This is why Putin is respected in Russia.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Mar 18, 2021)

badger2 said:


> Putin knows pospotus JoeXi is demented.



The whole world knows....even the democrats....proved by the fact they are on record not to allow him to be the one to handle the nuclear football.


----------



## themirrorthief (Mar 18, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> So just to make sure I have this right...you're *checks notes* full-blown mask off just supporting Russia over your own country at this point.
> 
> The Republican party, ladies and gentlemen.


is biden even still alive...he looks like a stuffed dummy to me


----------



## badger2 (Mar 18, 2021)

#22: No, Obama is the first Arab POTUS. There has never been a black POTUS. (See www. Letter from Matar [Women in Green, Jerusalem]).


----------



## themirrorthief (Mar 18, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > So just to make sure I have this right...you're *checks notes* full-blown mask off just supporting Russia over your own country at this point.
> ...


biden is just trying to deflect that he 100 percent kisses chinas ask


----------



## themirrorthief (Mar 18, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > JUST IN: Putin Calls Biden’s Bluff, Challenges Him to Televised Worldwide LIVE Debate (VIDEO)
> ...


poor old communist Joe...no respect goes to the ancient clown


----------



## JLW (Mar 18, 2021)

I just can’t understand why so many so-called conservatives  just can‘ stop  sucking Putin’s  c**K?


----------



## themirrorthief (Mar 18, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > JUST IN: Putin Calls Biden’s Bluff, Challenges Him to Televised Worldwide LIVE Debate (VIDEO)
> ...


as long as the blood doesnt poor from his eyes and block the teleprompter...old senile Joe will soldier on with his quest to make america another failed commie state


----------



## themirrorthief (Mar 18, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> I just can’t understand why so-calledconservatives can‘tstop sucking Putin’s  c**K?


while dems bend way over for a big chinese sausage


----------



## Blackrook (Mar 18, 2021)

With the President of the United States personally directing the assassination of people in the Middle-East, it's quite a hoot for any President to call any foreign leader a "killer."


----------



## Natural Citizen (Mar 18, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> Yeah, that part in there as well as this from Putin:  "Although they think we are the same as them, we are different people, we have a different genetic and cultural-moral code,” Putin said of the United States. “But we know how to defend our own interests, and we will work with them but in those areas in which we are interested on terms we consider favorable for us. And they will have to reckon with that.” JUST IN: Putin Calls Biden’s Bluff, Challenges Him to Televised Worldwide LIVE Debate (VIDEO)
> 
> Maybe during the live debate Biden can ask Putin to clarify his remarks about how Russians are different than Americans genetically...lol....not.....fits his rep anyway...and I'm joking about Biden asking for clarification on that....right out of the gate from the debate we'd be at war!



I think we're all rather confident that there won't be a debate betwen Putin and the Resident of the United States. Biden simply isn't competent. And Putin knows it. Heck, everybody knows it.

Biden likes to talk tough but generally the loudest person in the room is also the weakest person in the room. They like to go looking for fights but they're never ready for one when they find one.

I thought it was funny when Putin said,* “I wouldn’t put this off for too long. I want to go to the taiga [forest] on the weekend to get some rest, but we could do it tomorrow, or let’s say on Monday,” he suggested.*

Nope. The Resident won't even acknowledge Putin's challenge. It's very likely that the malfeasant media wing of the Democrat party won't either.

Doesn't matter. Biden just got bitch-slapped in front of all of his friends regardless.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Mar 18, 2021)

Relevant reading...

Putin replies to Biden's insinuation that he's a ‘killer’: Says US President is talking about himself *but ‘I wish him good health*’


----------



## Blackrook (Mar 18, 2021)

Russia isn't the threat anymore. Their population is declining quickly due to their low birth rate and even under Communism, they were never as powerful as the CIA told us they were. The threat was exaggerated to justify massive expenditures on the military-industrial complex.


----------



## JLW (Mar 18, 2021)

[/QUOTE


Natural Citizen said:


> ClaireH said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


lol..Biden is not being led around like a dog by Putin like  Trump was. Biden recognizes Putin for the third world shit stain he is.  Trump knelt at the  alter of Putin as do Trumpers. Why is beyond me.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 18, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Foreigner Looking In. said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Joe.
> ...


How about a proven quote or link to Trump saying what you said that he said at the end of your post please. Thanks 

If you lied, then how do you do it ??

Trump isn't a racist, he is a business man, and was the president.


----------



## K9Buck (Mar 18, 2021)

Gracie said:


> I hope Biden accepts the "invite" to do a live debate with him. wanna see it ALL.



Biden lacks the courage.


----------



## K9Buck (Mar 18, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> led around like a dog by Putin like Trump was



Never happened.  Nobody bent over more often for Russia than did Obama.  Trump sold anti-tank missiles to Ukraine and F-35's to Poland.  But keep parroting that lie because lying is what you do best.


----------



## deannalw (Mar 18, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> ...




Biden has no time to be led around by Putin.

He's too busy being led around by his handlers. I heard one of them is named Cornpop.


----------



## deannalw (Mar 18, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > led around like a dog by Putin like Trump was
> ...




Don't forget Hillaryhag's big red reset button.

Don't get more pathetic than that. Putin still has hickies on his asshole from Hillbeast and Obama's puckered up lips.


----------



## JLW (Mar 18, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > led around like a dog by Putin like Trump was
> ...


Lol...Trump humiliated our intelligence services by siding with Putin in Public in Helsinki; Trump did nothing when Putin put bounties on the heads of American Servicemen; Trump gave away national secrets when he met Lavrov and Klisyak in the Oval Office; and, who knows what the hell he told Putin in private when  no US representatives were present.


----------



## skews13 (Mar 18, 2021)

Gracie said:


> JUST IN: Putin Calls Biden’s Bluff, Challenges Him to Televised Worldwide LIVE Debate (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> The Russian President is now calling the bluff of President Joe Biden. Biden as you know accused Putin of being a “killer” who doesn’t have “a soul” and Putin has resp…
> ...



Putin is a killer. And he interfered in American elections. He is currently working to undermine American Democracy.

Which of course makes him an ally of Republicans, who are traitors to the United States. 

Biden has already effectively, and decisively undermined Saudi oil sales, and ability to wage war in the middle east.

Now the Republicans buddy Vladimir is getting ready to see just how effective American sanctions can be, when hundreds of billions in western banks around the world are frozen, and Russian oligarchs are sanctioned from accessing that money, or traveling to any western nations, or US allies.

Which means no more Russian money going to any Republican causes in the US.

The whining and crying will be most satisfying.


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 18, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> So just to make sure I have this right...you're *checks notes* full-blown mask off just supporting Russia over your own country at this point.


Nope, you got it wrong. Putin has challenged Biden to a sit down live talk/debate. 
Only a fucking imbecile would think that has anything to do with masks or supporting Russia over the United States. Shouldn't it be an opportunity for Biden to show how much sharper he is than Putin?
Biden will never do this, because he will be exposed for the failing mental midget he is in front of the world. I know it, you know it.


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 18, 2021)

Very few men in this world can sit and converse current events face to face with Putin.Love him. Hate him(told to hate him), He's calm, well spoken and knows any topic you toss his way. 
Putin reminds me of Steve Jobs. Toss a subject and he thinks 10-30 seconds before he replies


----------



## deannalw (Mar 18, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...




Probably not much.

Trump's more man and upfront than feminine little Obama ever was.

Those were they dys when Obama didn't know he had a hot mic when he leaned over ever so close and whispered his sweet nothings in Putin's ear about how... flexible he was going to be after he got elected.

So romantic!


----------



## deannalw (Mar 18, 2021)

Likkmee said:


> Very few men in this world can sit and converse current events face to face with Putin.Love him. Hate him(told to hate him), He's calm, well spoken and knows any topic you toss his way.
> Putin reminds me of Steve Jobs. Toss a subject and he thinks 10-30 seconds before he replies




I agree.

Biden loses debates with his shoestrings.


----------



## K9Buck (Mar 18, 2021)

Likkmee said:


> Very few men in this world can sit and converse current events face to face with Putin



Joe is an idiot and has always been an idiot.  Putin would eat his lunch.


----------



## K9Buck (Mar 18, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Putin is a killer.



That's true.  He's an asshole and a threat to the U.S.  That doesn't change the fact that he would make Biden look like a total fool in a debate.  Of course, that's no great feat.


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 18, 2021)

Gracie said:


> JUST IN: Putin Calls Biden’s Bluff, Challenges Him to Televised Worldwide LIVE Debate (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> The Russian President is now calling the bluff of President Joe Biden. Biden as you know accused Putin of being a “killer” who doesn’t have “a soul” and Putin has resp…
> ...


That would be rich.  Hidin' Biden won't even take unscripted questions from the American press that pitches nothing but softball questions to him and he ignores anything else that comes up.  My granddaughter is seven years old and has more on the ball than Traitor Joe does.


----------



## K9Buck (Mar 18, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



All lies.  

You're just a parrot.


----------



## Toro (Mar 18, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Or will Biden find an excuse? Probably. But I would love to see this!



Of course you would.

Because you love Putin more than you love America.


----------



## Toro (Mar 18, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> My granddaughter is seven years old and has more on the ball than Traitor Joe does.



And Biden has more on the ball than you lol


----------



## Toro (Mar 18, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> Joe is an idiot and has always been an idiot.  Putin would eat his lunch.



You guys said the same thing about Orange Jesus.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 18, 2021)

Gracie said:


> JUST IN: Putin Calls Biden’s Bluff, Challenges Him to Televised Worldwide LIVE Debate (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> The Russian President is now calling the bluff of President Joe Biden. Biden as you know accused Putin of being a “killer” who doesn’t have “a soul” and Putin has resp…
> ...


Why would President Joe do anything silly like that?


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 18, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> So just to make sure I have this right...you're *checks notes* full-blown mask off just supporting Russia over your own country at this point.
> 
> The Republican party, ladies and gentlemen.


That's them.


----------



## AFrench2 (Mar 18, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > So just to make sure I have this right...you're *checks notes* full-blown mask off just supporting Russia over your own country at this point.
> ...


So pathetic and sad.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 18, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> So just to make sure I have this right...you're *checks notes* full-blown mask off just supporting Russia over your own country at this point.
> 
> The Republican party, ladies and gentlemen.




It's not our own country anymore.

T'was handed over to China January 20th.


----------



## skye (Mar 18, 2021)

HenryBHough said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > So just to make sure I have this right...you're *checks notes* full-blown mask off just supporting Russia over your own country at this point.
> ...




I second that!


----------



## K9Buck (Mar 18, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Why would President Joe do anything silly like that?



To demonstrate to the world his moral and intellectual superiority over Putin.  Of course he won't do it.  The Biden team is petrified that the truth could come out.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 18, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Why would President Joe do anything silly like that?



Certainly not knowingly.

But consider how long it has been since he's done anything knowingly.


----------



## skye (Mar 18, 2021)

HenryBHough said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > So just to make sure I have this right...you're *checks notes* full-blown mask off just supporting Russia over your own country at this point.
> ...




Yes.


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 18, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> So just to make sure I have this right...you're *checks notes* full-blown mask off just supporting Russia over your own country at this point.
> 
> The Republican party, ladies and gentlemen.


HEY dummy, if you had ANY confidence in senile Xiden holding his own in a debate with anybody, you’d  be clamoring for a debate. Nobody here has denied what Putin is. However, he is still in full command of his mental faculties. Unlike Xiden, who needed notes to remember his OWN TAX PLAN and repeatedly calls Harris President.


----------



## AFrench2 (Mar 18, 2021)

lantern2814 said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > So just to make sure I have this right...you're *checks notes* full-blown mask off just supporting Russia over your own country at this point.
> ...


Oh totally dude, Biden was a demented old fart who couldn't debate worth a shit.

Hey, who won that election anyhow?


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 18, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Hey asshole, you do know your bullshit about “bounties on American soldiers” has been 100% debunked right? Officially found to be bullshit made up  by Democrats who knew you’d swallow the shit without question.


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 18, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > AFrench2 said:
> ...


No no no dipshit, no deflecting. Of course since you’ve been proven to be a total imbecile here that’s all you want to do. Trump destroyed Xiden. As would Putin. That’s called a fact. Have mommy explain what that is to you.


----------



## Toro (Mar 18, 2021)

lantern2814 said:


> Trump destroyed Xiden.



Only to the Trumptard cultist rubes like yourself lol

But keep clinging to the Big Lie

Because cults gonna cult


----------



## AFrench2 (Mar 18, 2021)

No, you're totally right, Biden couldn't remember his own notes and needed to write simple things down because he's a moron and everybody hates him.

By the way, who won that election anyhow?


----------



## Toro (Mar 18, 2021)

lantern2814 said:


> Hey asshole, you do know your bullshit about “bounties on American soldiers” has been 100% debunked right?



Why are you an anti-American whore for Putin's Russia?


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 18, 2021)

Toro said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump destroyed Xiden.
> ...


ANOTHER coward trying to deflect. This isn’t about Trump dummy. It’s about XIden. The one YOU don’t like talking about. And Putin would bury Xiden in any debate. Period. Fact. No matter how much you want to cry.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 18, 2021)

Were this still America there'd be a flock of Xiden animated cartoons filling the gap left when The Flintstones got dumped as racist.


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 18, 2021)

Toro said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey asshole, you do know your bullshit about “bounties on American soldiers” has been 100% debunked right?
> ...


Hey asshole. Seeing as you were a coward who barely showed up while Trump was in office, yet now think you’re somebody after Xiden stole an election, you can shut up. But the way moron, show where anybody here has done anything to support Putin. Calling a spade a spade and stating that Putin obviously has more mental acuity than Beijing Biden isn’t whoring for Russia. Now maybe get off your knees and take Xi’s dick out of your mouth before sounding stupid again.


----------



## Toro (Mar 18, 2021)

lantern2814 said:


> ANOTHER coward trying to deflect. This isn’t about Trump dummy. It’s about XIden. The one YOU don’t like talking about. And Putin would bury Xiden in any debate. Period. Fact. No matter how much you want to cry.



I'm not deflecting, retard.  

You rubes think Trump "destroyed" Biden.

That's why you low-IQ retards think the election was stolen.

lol

losers


----------



## AFrench2 (Mar 18, 2021)

No answer to my question of "Hey by the way, who won that election anyhow?"

Hmmm...okay then. Have a good night.


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 18, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> No, you're totally right, Biden couldn't remember his own notes and needed to write simple things down because he's a moron and everybody hates him.
> 
> By the way, who won that election anyhow?


Hey dummy, shown and revealed that Xiden had to use notes to remember his own plans during his Twinkie munch with Georgie boy. Now stop deflecting. The subject is Putin eating Xiden’s lunch boy. Kind of like what’s happening to you here on a daily basis.


----------



## Toro (Mar 18, 2021)

rofl


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 18, 2021)

Toro said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > ANOTHER coward trying to deflect. This isn’t about Trump dummy. It’s about XIden. The one YOU don’t like talking about. And Putin would bury Xiden in any debate. Period. Fact. No matter how much you want to cry.
> ...


Yes you are coward. The topic is Putin challenging  your savior to a LIVE debate. Seems no libtard here wants that to happen. I wonder why....


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 18, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> No answer to my question of "Hey by the way, who won that election anyhow?"
> 
> Hmmm...okay then. Have a good night.


The election has ZERO to do with the OP child. And Trump actually won. Of course you’re running away. It’s past your bedtime.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 18, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Why would President Joe do anything silly like that?
> ...


He won't do it because it's a stupid idea.  It's simply Vladimir Putin winding you tRumplings up again.


----------



## K9Buck (Mar 18, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



He couldn't do it even if he wanted.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Mar 18, 2021)

Every time we get a Democrat weaksauce president.....the world knows it's time to step on murika

Putin calls out Biden.....there is no recovery from this. 
From this day on Biden is Putin's Beeotch


----------



## AFrench2 (Mar 18, 2021)

I got some footage here of Biden v. Putin debate:


----------



## bravoactual (Mar 18, 2021)

Gracie said:


> JUST IN: Putin Calls Biden’s Bluff, Challenges Him to Televised Worldwide LIVE Debate (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> The Russian President is now calling the bluff of President Joe Biden. Biden as you know accused Putin of being a “killer” who doesn’t have “a soul” and Putin has resp…
> ...



Nice to another Russian Loving Con cheering a Dictator.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 18, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> I just can’t understand why so many so-called conservatives  just can‘ stop  sucking Putin’s  c**K?


You're completely stupid to think that considering Putin to be far more intelligent and a better leader than Biden as sucking up to Putin.  You shit-for-brains liberals have elected an imbecile to the White House.  Conservatives recognize that fact.  I'm sure that some in the leadership of the Democrat Party do also, but they want to ignore that fact as Biden to them is just a really powerful, controllable useful fuckin' idiot.   You're also a useful fuckin' idiot to them, along with your minions here on this board...but all of you put together have zero power.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 18, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> So just to make sure I have this right...you're *checks notes* full-blown mask off just supporting Russia over your own country at this point.
> 
> The Republican party, ladies and gentlemen.


Ever notice folks that when these types of threads are made the kid is always the first to show up?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 18, 2021)

themirrorthief said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


  Could not have said it better myself.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 18, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> If you lied, then how do you do it ??


He opens his mouth


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 18, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> He won't do it because it's a stupid idea.


A stupid idea for Biden because he's senile and Putin would put it on display in front of the world.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Mar 18, 2021)

Biden is the "Let's Grab Our Ankles In Unity" President


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 18, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


That comment is as silly as the idea.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 18, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > He won't do it because it's a stupid idea.
> ...


No, it's just a stupid idea.

A.  What purpose would it serve?
B.  The president has better things to do.
C. What are you gonna do, vote for Putin?


This is just more Russian meddling to get you low info types wound up.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 18, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Foreigner Looking In. said:
> ...


The "dixie mafia"?

Who's telling you kids these crazy stories?


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 18, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> I just can’t understand why so many so-called conservatives  just can‘ stop  sucking Putin’s  c**K?


I know!  It's insane!

Don't these morons realize this is more of that Russian interference they don't believe in?  I mean really, how stupid can they be?


----------



## AFrench2 (Mar 18, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > I just can’t understand why so many so-called conservatives  just can‘ stop  sucking Putin’s  c**K?
> ...


Is it really that crazy to believe? It's Cold War-era McCarthyism mixed with Jim Crow-mindset racism to equal a Baby Boomer voting generation from hell.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 18, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Sometimes I have to remind myself that by the very definition of the word, half the population of the US is below average intelligence.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 18, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


His handlers would never allow it no matter how much he wanted it.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 18, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


As do I...your half.


----------



## AFrench2 (Mar 18, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > AFrench2 said:
> ...


Hey there bro, you have posted on these very forums that the election was fraudulent because dead people (zombies) voted. You're not only below average intelligence - you hit the grave that the Zombies came out of, and are now digging in the negatives for IQ.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2021)

What you wanna bet that Trump and Putin have been having some great laughs over this via phone calls or texts. LOL

Trump and Putin respected each other. They were and are not "friends" but respect the strength of each other. Two men, who are men. Biden has mush brain, and no...he will never be allowed to debate because the Ear Whisperers might give themselves away sine Mush Brain tends to repeat what he is being told in the ear piece.

Ear Whisperer:
Tell him you cannot answer that particular question.

Biden: Barrack/Hillary/Susan/Nancy said I cannot answer that particular question.

Meanwhile....the world is doing this :


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 18, 2021)

asaratis said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > If you lied, then how do you do it ??
> ...


He ain’t t called Lying Biden for no reason at all.


----------



## westwall (Mar 19, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> So just to make sure I have this right...you're *checks notes* full-blown mask off just supporting Russia over your own country at this point.
> 
> The Republican party, ladies and gentlemen.









No, we support our COUNTRY.  Xiden isn't king, he is just a person.  Let's see how far down the road a vegetable he truly is.  His handlers have protected him from everything possible.   That harms our country you buffoon.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 19, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> So just to make sure I have this right...you're *checks notes* full-blown mask off just supporting Russia over your own country at this point.
> 
> The Republican party, ladies and gentlemen.





westwall said:


> No, we support our COUNTRY.  Xiden isn't king, he is just a person.  Let's see how far down the road a vegetable he truly is.  His handlers have protected him from everything possible.   That harms our country you buffoon.


WOW, Trumps own intelligence community concluded that Putin interfered in the 2020 election, and that China wanted to, but didn't.

And you're on Putin's side?


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 19, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> He ain’t t called Lying Biden for no reason at all.


Trump called him "Lying Biden" before calling him "Sleepy Joe".  It's called projection, since Trump was caught in more bad lies than during his hundreds of rounds of golf.


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 19, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> No, it's just a stupid idea.


It's funny watching you useful idiots pretend Biden is still all there.
Stay gold, pony boy.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 19, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's just a stupid idea.
> ...


Putin knows he's the pariah of the world stage.  And like Kim Jong Un, he wants the chance to to share the spotlight with the American President.


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Putin knows he's the pariah of the world stage.  And like Kim Jong Un, he wants the chance to to share the spotlight with the American President.


Shutup, fool. Even you don't believe that garbage.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 19, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Putin knows he's the pariah of the world stage.  And like Kim Jong Un, he wants the chance to to share the spotlight with the American President.
> ...


Putin just pulled a hissy fit, because Biden called him a "killer"

You don't reward tantrums.


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Putin just pulled a hissy fit, because Biden called him a "killer"
> You don't reward tantrums.


Biden is a puss. And stupid, to boot. Perceptive adults can clearly see this.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 19, 2021)

I would love to see Putin just mop the floor with old man Chicom Biden.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 19, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I would love to see Putin just mop the floor with old man Chicom Biden.


Rooting for the enemy now?
How American of you comrade.


----------



## San Souci (Mar 19, 2021)

Gracie said:


> JUST IN: Putin Calls Biden’s Bluff, Challenges Him to Televised Worldwide LIVE Debate (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> The Russian President is now calling the bluff of President Joe Biden. Biden as you know accused Putin of being a “killer” who doesn’t have “a soul” and Putin has resp…
> ...


Without a Teleprompter? Putin will take a Hammer and Sickle to Senile Joe.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 19, 2021)

skye said:


> There he is, debating Putin.
> 
> 
> View attachment 469477


He thought it was Xi's penis.


----------



## ESay (Mar 19, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> I just can’t understand why so many so-called conservatives  just can‘ stop  sucking Putin’s  c**K?


There is an easy answer. Putin poses himself as a Russian patriot who preserves national heritage, 'traditional' values and similar stuff. He is a corrupted autocrat? Who cares. As long as he doesn't treat 'faggots' too high.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 19, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > led around like a dog by Putin like Trump was
> ...


Facts don't matter to TDS afflicted morons like JohnLaw.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2021)

Like other countries care about us and our woes...(they don't), I don't really care about theirs. Still, I prefer Putin over Xiden any day, comrades.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2021)

Putin challenged Biden to a live debate after being called a 'killer,' and the White House just responded
					

'It takes one to know one'




					www.theblaze.com
				






WH responds with "It takes one to know one".


----------



## OldLady (Mar 19, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Still, I prefer Putin over Xiden any day, comrades.


That is disgusting to hear out of any American's mouth.

Putin has done his job well of influencing the gullible.


----------



## there4eyeM (Mar 19, 2021)

This would be something to see.


----------



## there4eyeM (Mar 19, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Putin challenged Biden to a live debate after being called a 'killer,' and the White House just responded
> 
> 
> 'It takes one to know one'
> ...


It appears that Putin said that.


----------



## B. Kidd (Mar 19, 2021)

Putin awoke before dawn and put his boots on,
And he walked on down the hall........


----------



## Claudette (Mar 19, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> ClaireH said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you not want to see Biden have an open debate with Putin...or any other figurehead?
> ...



Shouldn't that be the Democratic party ladies and gentlemen??


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 19, 2021)

westwall said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > So just to make sure I have this right...you're *checks notes* full-blown mask off just supporting Russia over your own country at this point.
> ...





Can you imagine.....this is what they voted for:

Here’s the ‘word salad’ President:






"...when they need to ...when they need to dis.....when they need to ah....when they ding the national guard.....we're gonna ....we're gonna depose....the.....we're gonna enforce the....excuse me, employ.....the reconfect act....go out there and dictate companies build and do....but if it waits, it takes a long time....."



Al Sharpton must be his elocution teacher.



BTW....the journalist asking the question then asked if she could pose the question to the vice-president elect so as to get a coherent answer......what does that tell you?



This is their man.
The man the Democrats put in office: says "I don't know what I'm signing.....' but signs it anyway.


=================================================================


----------



## Correll (Mar 19, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> So just to make sure I have this right...you're *checks notes* full-blown mask off just supporting Russia over your own country at this point.
> 
> The Republican party, ladies and gentlemen.




Biden was wrong to do what he did, and Putin was right to call him on it. 


I wish that was not true, but it is. 


YOur blind  PARTISAN loyalty is not Patriotism.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 19, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


  You're just stupid enough to think we're claiming that the dead people actually did the voting.  

Here's a clue for you, dimwit!  Some crooked, living person used the registration records of a dead person to cast an illegal vote.

Here's another clue for you, dimwit!  Fictional characters called "zombies" are used in science-fiction stories and movies to dupe idiots like you into believing that dead bodies can physically do something other than decay.


----------



## westwall (Mar 19, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> Putin awoke before dawn and put his boots on,
> And he walked on down the hall........






And then he paid a visit to his mother...and then he walked on down the hall!


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 19, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


That's a silly thing to say.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 19, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > AFrench2 said:
> ...


'fraid not, son.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 19, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's just a stupid idea.
> ...


It's sad watching you tRumplings slurping on Putin's dick.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 19, 2021)

asaratis said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Lol, Sidney "the Kraken" Powell's start witness claimed she saw them voting.  In fact said she saw the leaving the building as she went in.  

So yes, I believe most of you dumbasses think the dead people actually voted.

Now prove me wrong.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to see Putin just mop the floor with old man Chicom Biden.
> ...


Absolutely.  Real Americans oppose the communist democrats.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 19, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I was speaking of TheGreenHornet  lying about Trump.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 19, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


That's your opinion.  Your opinion is irrelevant to me.  

If you don't think Biden's handlers control him, you're blind.  That's my opinion.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 19, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


I'm thankfully not your son, Creep.

Liberalism is a mental disorder


----------



## ChemEngineer (Mar 19, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> So just to make sure I have this right...you're *checks notes* full-blown mask off just supporting Russia over your own country at this point.
> 
> The Republican party, ladies and gentlemen.



Boy,  you're in over your giggly head.  He did NOT "support Russia" over America. 
You put your lies into his mouth and then proceed with your inane attack based on YOUR LIE.
A Democrat, readers. How typical.  How dishonest.


----------



## Correll (Mar 19, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




Homophobic slur. Showing that all your talk of isms or phobes is just talk.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Mar 19, 2021)

asaratis said:


> I'm thankfully not your son, Creep (Crepitus).
> 
> Liberalism is a mental disorder



It is indeed, and there is a book by a psychiatrist, _*Liberalism is a Mental Illness.*_






						Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
					






					DemocratInsanity.blogspot.com


----------



## asaratis (Mar 19, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > AFrench2 said:
> ...


Provide a credible link to that bullshit claim of yours and I'll look into it.  Trolls like you are full of shit and lies.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 19, 2021)

Correll said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Orangecat said:
> ...


I don't think he's homophobic.  What he fears is being exposed as a gay man.  He's a closet homosexual.


----------



## DrLove (Mar 19, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Or will Biden find an excuse? Probably. But I would love to see this!



Silly Gracie, we know you just want to see more of your hunkeroo!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Mar 19, 2021)

themirrorthief said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > So just to make sure I have this right...you're *checks notes* full-blown mask off just supporting Russia over your own country at this point.
> ...



He is brain dead.


----------



## Correll (Mar 19, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




Could be both. A self hating dick slurper.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Mar 19, 2021)

asaratis said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Biden has been turned into a Zombie....his puppetmasters are in control of his metamophosis....ask anyone who knows biden......they say he is now unrecognizable.

The msm in alliance with the democratic party have created a bunch of zombies.....you can recognize them by their language.....orange man bad etc.
Archeaologists  have unearthed many ancient graves which contained skeletons pinned down by rocks and other heavy objects,  to prevent the dead bodies from reanimating.

With the help of Hatian voodoo priests democrats have succeeded in creating a zombie army.

Voodoo (sometimes spelled vodou or vodun) is a religion based in West Africa and practiced throughout Haiti and the Caribbean, Brazil, the American South and other places with an African heritage.

zombies are people revived by a voodoo practitioner known as a _bokor_.
_Bokors_ have a tradition of using herbs, shells, fish, animal parts, bones and other objects to create concoctions including “zombie powders,” which contain tetrodotoxin, a deadly neurotoxin found in pufferfish and some other marine species.
Used carefully at sub-lethal doses, the tetrodotoxin combination may cause zombie-like symptoms such as difficulty walking, mental confusion and respiratory problems.
High doses of tetrodotoxin can lead to paralysis and coma. This could cause someone to appear dead and be buried alive – then later revived.

there are several credible reports in medical journals of people using these compounds to induce paralysis in people, then revive them from the grave.
A 1997 article in the British medical journal _The Lancet_ described three verifiable accounts of zombies. In one case, a Haitian woman who appeared to be dead was buried in a family tomb, only to reappear three years later. An investigation revealed that her tomb was filled with stones, and her parents agreed to admit her to a local hospital.
In another well-documented case, a Haitian man named Clairvius Narcisse entered a local hospital with severe respiratory problems in 1962. After he slipped into a coma, Narcisse was declared dead was buried shortly thereafter.

But 18 years later, a man walked up to Angelina Narcisse in a village marketplace, insisting she was his sister. Doctors, townspeople and family members all identified him as Clairvius Narcisse, who claimed he had been buried alive, then dug up and put to work on a distant sugar plantation.
















*



*


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 19, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It's sad watching you tRumplings slurping on Putin's dick.


It's telling that you fantasize about gay oral sex.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 19, 2021)

Gracie said:


> JUST IN: Putin Calls Biden’s Bluff, Challenges Him to Televised Worldwide LIVE Debate (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> The Russian President is now calling the bluff of President Joe Biden. Biden as you know accused Putin of being a “killer” who doesn’t have “a soul” and Putin has resp…
> ...





Biden will sweep that challenge under the rug much like the Left fervently try to sweep any discussion or analysis of the actual facts of the election fraud.  They know it is a lose-lose for both of them so they avoid the topic at all costs.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 19, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > AFrench2 said:
> ...




Ever notice those rare times they show Biden out and about that he walks like he has a board shoved up his ass?  He walks with a short, wooden shuffle like he has a splinter in his butthole.

Or maybe his Depends were just full.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 19, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Or will Biden find an excuse? Probably. But I would love to see this!
> ...


----------



## asaratis (Mar 19, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > AFrench2 said:
> ...


Perhaps you should cancel your subscription to _National Enquirer_. They also publish "proof" of extraterrestrials.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 19, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> So just to make sure I have this right...you're *checks notes* full-blown mask off just supporting Russia over your own country at this point.
> 
> The Republican party, ladies and gentlemen.


No. People who love America despise the scam the Commie democrats pulled in November.

The people occupying the White House will never have our respect


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 19, 2021)

Xiden can read other than teleprompoter screens in Mandarin?


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 19, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


That's not your opinion, it's the RWNJ infotainment sphere's propaganda.  You only think it's your opinion.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 19, 2021)

Correll said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Orangecat said:
> ...


Lol, nope.


----------



## ClaireH (Mar 19, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> ClaireH said:
> 
> 
> > . “But we know how to defend our own interests, and we will work with them but in those areas in which we are interested on terms we consider favorable for us
> ...


Indeed, Putin is considered to be "a true muzhik"a tough guy with a strong-willed character in the minds of many Russians who compare their previous situation under Yeltsin and say that things improved for them under Putin.

I am not a fan of Putin, and that's not because I'm an American. I am certain I wouldn't like him if I lived in Russia and as I see it, that's where it's at as far as determining what type of rule the people want. Putin's played it well to keep his personal life private, but it leaves much room for speculation if he is possibly the world's richest leader. The world knows about Putin's history with imprisioning dissenters (or murdering them, and some even still being sent to Siberia if reports are true), hard repression of opposition/free speech, but just like any good ex-KGB spy would do of course he stays the course. His forced measures of controlling the masses with wide abuses of cronyism and corruption are things better kept in the dark.

The following link is worth a look that goes into Russians' perception about Putin. It can easily be argued, however, that many Russians who took the independent poll might not be truthful, if they feared their answers would be revealed and targeted, which supports that the results are skewed in a more positive light than factual. It is hard to imagine taking a poll in Russia and feeling 100% you won't be murdered later that week if you risked an anti-Putin remark, but maybe that perception is due to living where there is freedom and exaggerating the living conditions under a ruthless dictator.









						A third of Russians believe that Russia’s Putin has never abused his power, Levada poll shows
					

Russia’s independent pollster the Levada Center conducted a wide-ranging poll in February probing the Russians’ perception of President Vladimir ...




					www.intellinews.com


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 19, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 19, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Both of you kids are projecting your own insecurities onto me.

Stop it.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 19, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> metamophosis.


What is a "metamophsis"?


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 19, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > It's sad watching you tRumplings slurping on Putin's dick.
> ...


I said it was sad, not entertaining.

And let's not even mention your inability to recognize a metaphor.


----------



## ClaireH (Mar 19, 2021)

Natural Citizen said:


> ClaireH said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, that part in there as well as this from Putin:  "Although they think we are the same as them, we are different people, we have a different genetic and cultural-moral code,” Putin said of the United States. “But we know how to defend our own interests, and we will work with them but in those areas in which we are interested on terms we consider favorable for us. And they will have to reckon with that.” JUST IN: Putin Calls Biden’s Bluff, Challenges Him to Televised Worldwide LIVE Debate (VIDEO)
> ...


I cracked a smile reading that part about not putting it off..doing it Monday lol....said so casually like it was already being set up to happen so soon.  Regardless of the darkness of Putin's shadow and whole inner being, he has a quick wit and uses it often on the world stage. Humor should always be appreciated...even when coming out of the mouth of gangstas. ha!


----------



## asaratis (Mar 19, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Again, you are truly a stupid shit with no sense of comprehension.  They were talking about what she saw IN THE POLL BOOK (i.e. the LIST OF NAMES OF PEOPLE THAT VOTED.)

She was not claiming to have watched dead people vote.

Many times time here on this forum, you have proved beyond doubt that you are a lying troll.  This is just another example of your inane dishonesty.

You have FAILED to support your argument (again) and at least one of your minions liked your post.  What a pathetic pair.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 19, 2021)

One day and Burping Biden gets bitch slapped by China and Russia.

It is a good day.


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 19, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > It's sad watching you tRumplings slurping on Putin's dick.
> ...


You said you were watching. Personally, I don't watch gay porn, but if your thing is to sadly watch it, more power to you.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 19, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


I don't know why I bother.  You're gonna believe what you were told to believe no matter what.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 19, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


So you admit you were slurping on Putin's dick for real?  It wasn't just a metaphor?


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 19, 2021)

Gracie said:


> JUST IN: Putin Calls Biden’s Bluff, Challenges Him to Televised Worldwide LIVE Debate (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> The Russian President is now calling the bluff of President Joe Biden. Biden as you know accused Putin of being a “killer” who doesn’t have “a soul” and Putin has resp…
> ...


How about Trump for the moderator?


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 19, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> So you admit you were slurping on Putin's dick for real?  It wasn't just a metaphor?


It's all in your head, closet-queer.


----------



## Care4all (Mar 19, 2021)

Putin's is desperate, and on his way out...from poisoning his political opponent he's in fear of, to then putting his opponent in to a gulag....  Trump gone...No longer any protection from the west left, to the sanctions put on them and more coming for his American election interference and for Russia hacking in to all if our Intel agencies, which has hit and hurt the Oligarchs badly, so they've had about enough with him....and sanctions due to him....

This childish duel of words that he's proposing is a sad case of childish Trumpery on his part, and below any US President, and himself.

He knows and understands the writing on the wall... his time is up, it's expired.

Mark this post, come back in 2 to 5 years...Putin is gone.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 19, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Putin's is desperate, and on his way out...from poisoning his political opponent he's in fear of, to then putting his opponent in to a gulag....  Trump gone...No longer any protection from the west left, to the sanctions put on them and more coming for his American election interference and for Russia hacking in to all if our Intel agencies, which has hit and hurt the Oligarchs badly, so they've had about enough with him....and sanctions due to him....
> 
> This childish duel of words that he's proposing is a sad case of childish Trumpery on his part, and below any US President, and himself.
> 
> ...


Come back in two to five weeks and Biden will be gone.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 19, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > So you admit you were slurping on Putin's dick for real?  It wasn't just a metaphor?
> ...


I'm not the one who owned dipshit, you are.  You just told the whole world you were sucking Putin's dick.  How about we make that your new name, huh?  Your official title will be "Vladimir Putin's cock holster", but we'll just call you "fluffer" for short.  And don't worry about letting everyone know, I'll handle that part for ya!

Have a good evening, Fluffer.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 19, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


This ^^^^^ coming from a disingenuous prick who claimed to have proof that the "start" witness for Sidney Powell claimed to have actually seen "zombies" voting; was proved wrong by way of his own link; now bows out, takes a parting shot and says goodbye as if he had made a point.

This behavior is typical of a lying troll whether Care4all pats him on the back or not.

It is definitely true that many people voted in Georgia using the names of dead people.


----------



## Eyepublius (Mar 19, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> One day and Burping Biden gets bitch slapped by China and Russia.
> 
> It is a good day.



So you're a supporter of Xi Jinping ( *习 近 平* ) and Vladimir Putin 
(*Владимир Путин*) now ... I see, I see.


----------



## Care4all (Mar 19, 2021)

asaratis said:


> It is definitely true that many people voted in Georgia using the names of dead people


How did these many people you speak of that voted in a registered voter's place that was dead, do it?

Explain how it could be done....  how did they know a voter was dead, how did they have his signature and address to request a ballot, and where was the ballot mailed to by the election office, so this fake person could get it and fill it out and the envelope with signature etc. out?

One person, a Trumpet, requested a ballot for his mother who had just died so he could vote in her place, and voted in person as himself... but he was caught, by the checks in the system...and charged with a felony.

Do you know the procedures in eAch contested state on how they update their voter rolls and remove the dead and remove felons from their active voter rolls?

It's not easy to vote in the name of a dead person with all of the checks in place...I'd say closer to damn near I.possible.

I RATE YOUR POST

PANTS ON FIRE!  


It didn't happen....it can't happen....and if it did happen,   it would be so so minimal that it would NOT come close to changing any result of any presidential election.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 19, 2021)

Care4all said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > It is definitely true that many people voted in Georgia using the names of dead people
> ...


That's a tall order.  It will take some time to address all of your questions.  I'll work on them.

Meanwhile, here's an article that may enlighten you a bit.









						Confessions of a voter fraud: I was a master at fixing mail-in ballots
					

A top Democratic operative says voter fraud, especially with mail-in ballots, is no myth. And he knows this because he’s been doing it, on a grand scale, for decades. Mail-in ballots have bec…




					nypost.com


----------



## Quasar44 (Mar 19, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> So just to make sure I have this right...you're *checks notes* full-blown mask off just supporting Russia over your own country at this point.
> 
> The Republican party, ladies and gentlemen.


Russia and China would eviscerate the fascist Dem Pol Pots and I hope they do


----------



## otto105 (Mar 19, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > JUST IN: Putin Calls Biden’s Bluff, Challenges Him to Televised Worldwide LIVE Debate (VIDEO)
> ...


president Biden doesn't this little dictator.

Why does the republic party?


----------



## OldLady (Mar 19, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Putin's is desperate, and on his way out...from poisoning his political opponent he's in fear of, to then putting his opponent in to a gulag....  Trump gone...No longer any protection from the west left, to the sanctions put on them and more coming for his American election interference and for Russia hacking in to all if our Intel agencies, which has hit and hurt the Oligarchs badly, so they've had about enough with him....and sanctions due to him....
> 
> This childish duel of words that he's proposing is a sad case of childish Trumpery on his part, and below any US President, and himself.
> 
> ...


Well said!  But you think he's gone?  How do you figure that's going to happen in a dictatorship like Russia?


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 19, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> I'm not the one who owned dipshit, you are.


Agreed, I owned you.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 19, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Putin's is desperate, and on his way out...from poisoning his political opponent he's in fear of, to then putting his opponent in to a gulag....  Trump gone...No longer any protection from the west left, to the sanctions put on them and more coming for his American election interference and for Russia hacking in to all if our Intel agencies, which has hit and hurt the Oligarchs badly, so they've had about enough with him....and sanctions due to him....
> 
> This childish duel of words that he's proposing is a sad case of childish Trumpery on his part, and below any US President, and himself.
> 
> ...


Yeah Putin looked real desperate.  Biden had him on the ropes fer shure.  Yeah he was shakin in his boots.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 19, 2021)

Eyepublius said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > One day and Burping Biden gets bitch slapped by China and Russia.
> ...


I just hate communist democrats that much.   I would sell out the whole communist democrat party for a hard boiled egg.   To anyone.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 19, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Putin's is desperate, and on his way out...from poisoning his political opponent he's in fear of, to then putting his opponent in to a gulag....  Trump gone...No longer any protection from the west left, to the sanctions put on them and more coming for his American election interference and for Russia hacking in to all if our Intel agencies, which has hit and hurt the Oligarchs badly, so they've had about enough with him....and sanctions due to him....
> ...


With his head or without it?

I know.  I know.  President Harris is making special batches of applesauce right now.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 19, 2021)

Gracie said:


> JUST IN: Putin Calls Biden’s Bluff, Challenges Him to Televised Worldwide LIVE Debate (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> The Russian President is now calling the bluff of President Joe Biden. Biden as you know accused Putin of being a “killer” who doesn’t have “a soul” and Putin has resp…
> ...


Pro-Putin, eh?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 19, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > JUST IN: Putin Calls Biden’s Bluff, Challenges Him to Televised Worldwide LIVE Debate (VIDEO)
> ...


Putin and Xi both will.  Then others will follow.  Winkin Blinkin will be blathering "America's back".  By the end of Summer America will no longer be a player AT ALL.   We will have a fractured people, be bankrupt and fighting third world savages in the streets.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2021)

Putin is laughing his ass off. At us. Mostly at libs for putting mushbrain in the WH.  We are now the joke of the world. A once mighty nation has fallen due to liberals that are traitors. And extremely stupid.


----------



## Correll (Mar 20, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




NO,  you used the accusation of homosexual behavior as an insult, as though it is something to be ashamed of. 


That is you being homophobic.


That you can't even see it, when your face is rubbed in it, just goes to show that all your whining about isms and phobes is just you spewing talking points without any understanding of why, other than it is shit to throw at your enemies.

Like a monkey.


----------



## Correll (Mar 20, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Said the fag.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Mar 20, 2021)

Joe's on his way...


----------



## Natural Citizen (Mar 20, 2021)

Utterly pathetic. Just plain weak. Physically weak. Intellectually weak. Just weak all the way across the board. What the actual heck. He's a genuine reflection of his base, for sure. It's no wonder equity is all of the rage these days. They're really trying to bring the rest of us down to their inadequate level. At the barrel of a government gun, no less.

Heck, they already have a growng demographic of men wearing dresses.

Just unbelievable.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Mar 20, 2021)

OldLady said:


> That is disgusting to hear out of any American's mouth.
> 
> Putin has done his job well of influencing the gullible.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Mar 20, 2021)

That was comedy gold. lolol.

Hypocrites are hilarious.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Wow. What a good ole fashion skull fucking...lolol


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 20, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Still, I prefer Putin over Xiden any day, comrades.
> ...


Here Old Lady. I got someone to fix ya up with. You could do this together on your dates.......Purple gums a flappin in the wind.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 20, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not the one who owned dipshit, you are.
> ...


Fuck off, Fluffer.  You know you admitted it.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Don't be silly, it doesn't bother me that he's gay, it bothers me that he's sucking off an evil guy.

Conservitards always miss the point.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 20, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


What a GD mushroom head you frauded in the WH. A mockery

I'm so GD glad he won because you look like total incompetents.....LOLOLOL

Did you see that bastard struggle up that plane.LOLOLOL

Remember the deal you made about Trump's dementia.LOLOLOLOL

Look at that GD fool


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 20, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


When you don't like a faggot, it is ok to mock faggotry huh. You're a hypocrite.....And glaringly Alice


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 20, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Orangecat said:
> ...


We're onna different subject here.  We're talking about Fluffer admitting he actually sucked Putin's dick.  Metaphors aren't goose enough for him, he had to have the real thing.

And make sure not refer to him by his new name from now on.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 20, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I'm not mocking his gayness.  He should be proud to announce it.  I'm mocking the object of his affections.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 20, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Quit using the Off Topic faggotry line.......................Putin is my new love child now. You liberals have killed more people than Vlad and his commie monsters could ever.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 20, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...


Ah, so.you went over with Fluffer?  You just be their new pivot man.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 20, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Son. You've twisted yourself into a Mr. Salty


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 20, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...


Not familiar with that term.


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 20, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Fuck off, Fluffer.  You know you admitted it.


You got owned, son. Everyone can see right through you, closet-queer.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 20, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck off, Fluffer.  You know you admitted it.
> ...


Aww, did I hurt your feelings, Fluffer?


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 20, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Aww, did I hurt your feelings, Fluffer?


You haven't the intellectual capacity to do so, closet-queer.


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 20, 2021)

Closet-Queer-Crepitus's greatest hits:


Crepitus said:


> slurping on Putin's dick.





Crepitus said:


> slurping on Putin's dick





Crepitus said:


> sucking Putin's dick.





Crepitus said:


> sucking off an evil guy.





Crepitus said:


> sucked Putin's dick.





Crepitus said:


> sucking Putin off.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 20, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Closet-Queer-Crepitus's greatest hits:
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> ...


All describing your actions, which you freely admitted to.


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 20, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> All describing your actions, which you freely admitted to.


Quote it, then, imbecile.
In the meantime, here are actual quotes that prove your obsession with gay sex:


Crepitus said:


> slurping on Putin's dick.





Crepitus said:


> slurping on Putin's dick





Crepitus said:


> sucking Putin's dick.





Crepitus said:


> sucking off an evil guy.





Crepitus said:


> sucked Putin's dick.





Crepitus said:


> sucking Putin off.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 20, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > All describing your actions, which you freely admitted to.
> ...


It's right here, Fluffer.  I don't know why you want to deny it now.





__





						Putin Calls Biden's Bluf. LIVE Debate?
					

One day and Burping Biden gets bitch slapped by China and Russia.  It is a good day.



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 20, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It's right here, Fluffer.  I don't know why you want to deny it now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not a link to my posts, imbecile. That's a link to your post. 
You're losing this battle because your army is composed of straw men.
Again, real links to your words:
Closet-Queer-Crepitus's greatest hits:


Crepitus said:


> slurping on Putin's dick.





Crepitus said:


> slurping on Putin's dick





Crepitus said:


> sucking Putin's dick.





Crepitus said:


> sucking off an evil guy.





Crepitus said:


> sucked Putin's dick.





Crepitus said:


> sucking Putin off.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 20, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > It's right here, Fluffer.  I don't know why you want to deny it now.
> ...


Your posts are in the quote stream.

You're just getting boring now.

Don't worry, I won't forget your new name though!


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 20, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Your posts are in the quote stream.


Then quote them, imbecile. You can't, because they don't exist.
These are quotes:


Crepitus said:


> slurping on Putin's dick.





Crepitus said:


> slurping on Putin's dick





Crepitus said:


> sucking Putin's dick.





Crepitus said:


> sucking off an evil guy.





Crepitus said:


> sucked Putin's dick.





Crepitus said:


> sucking Putin off.





> Don't worry, I won't forget your new name though!


Sure thing, Closet-Queer-Crepitus.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 20, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > It's right here, Fluffer.  I don't know why you want to deny it now.
> ...


Crepitus throws Crapatus with every post.


----------



## bravoactual (Mar 20, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



They would rather support and defend a Russian Dictator and Communist than believe the sitting U.S. President.


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 20, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Crepitus throws Crapatus with every post.


He keeps asserting I posted something but he just can't seem to find the quote.
I, on the other hand, provide multiple quotes to support my contention.
That fool has the integrity of a chain-link dam.


----------



## bravoactual (Mar 20, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > I just can’t understand why so many so-called conservatives  just can‘ stop  sucking Putin’s  c**K?
> ...



Cons need to remember that the President of United States does not bow and scrape to a Russian Dictator.  

Yes, Yes I know the Traitor was Putin's Butt Boy.  Joe Biden is not.  Biden does not have to dance to Putin tune.  I know these deluded Cons love Russia and Putin and even think a Russian Dictatorship would be a fine thing in this country.  Little do they realize they would be the first to lined up before a wall and shot.

No Right To Guns under a Russian Dictator.

No Right To Worship under a Russian Dictator.

No Right To Free Speech under a Russian Dictator.

NO Rights unless the Dictator wants you to have them.

That is they do not think about.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 20, 2021)

Care4all said:


> How did these many people you speak of that voted in a registered voter's place that was dead, do it?


I'm not aware of all of the possible methods, but some should be obvious, even to you.  And you should bear in mind that one person can perform this fraudulent act multiple times in multiple places

One method is to determine the name and last known address of a recently deceased adult, determine the voting precinct for that address, go to the polling place of that precinct and vote.  With  little or no voter ID required, signature verification absent...the vote is counted.

Another is to obtain a ballot that was mailed to a deceased person from one of the family members.




Care4all said:


> Explain how it could be done.... how did they know a voter was dead,


Public records, obituaries, news stories, word of mouth...




Care4all said:


> how did they have his signature and address to request a ballot, and where was the ballot mailed to by the election office, so this fake person could get it and fill it out and the envelope with signature etc. out?


See above.  And there were many unrequested ballots mailed out.  In some cases, multiple ballots were sent to the same address.



Care4all said:


> One person, a Trumpet, requested a ballot for his mother who had just died so he could vote in her place, and voted in person as himself... but he was caught, by the checks in the system...and charged with a felony.


I haven't claimed that only Democrat Party members cheat.  Besides, had a similar incident occurred involving a Democrat Party member, it may have gone unpunished since the Democrat Party controlled the counting and verification procedures.



Care4all said:


> Do you know the procedures in each contested state on how they update their voter rolls and remove the dead and remove felons from their active voter rolls?


No.  I'm not aware of all of the procedures even in my home state.  And I've read that HR1 (a partisan Democrat Party created abomination) proposes to limit the purging of voter registration rolls in all states.  In other words, the Democrat Party wants to maintain existing voter registration rolls containing the names of INELIGIBLE VOTERS.  I wonder why!  Duh!



Care4all said:


> It's not easy to vote in the name of a dead person with all of the checks in place...I'd say closer to damn near I.possible.


As you may have read in the article I previously linked, it is quite possible to impersonate a registered voter, dead or alive.  Then again, you may not have bothered to read it through.



Care4all said:


> It didn't happen....it can't happen...


You should revise that claim as it is clearly lacking in logic.




Care4all said:


> ...and if it did happen,  it would be so so minimal that it would NOT come close to changing any result of any presidential election.


(1) You're contradicting the beginning of the sentence you made.
(2) You have no idea how minimal it would be.
(3) You have no idea how close any one race would be in any one precinct.

Bottom line:
You're blowing a lot of hot air with no significant truth in your words.


----------



## bravoactual (Mar 20, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Biden does not have to debate a two bit Russian Dictator.  Nor does a sitting U.S. President have to do a damn thing that two bit Russian Dictator says.  The Traitor may have been Putin's butt boy, Biden is not. 

I know you dead from the neck cons love Putin.  He is a dictator, a former Colonel in KGB and hates our country.

Biden ain't gotta prove shit to lying, murdering asshole.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 20, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Orangecat said:
> ...


They've all been seriously damaged by the tRump era.  Many of them will never recover.  It's sad, really.  There are people on LSD right this minute who have a stronger connection to reality than your average tRumpling.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 20, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


The funny thing here is that they are about to argue those points with you.


----------



## bravoactual (Mar 20, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



They became enthralled with his lies and deception.  They actually believed every word he told them.  Ten Years ago, if a Republican President had sided with a Russian Dictator against the U.S. on any level, the Republicans would have impeached him on the spot.

Any President, Republican Democrat who attacked Gold Star Families and slandered a now deceased Republican President would have been impeached.  

Any President who invited Russia to hack their opponents emails would have been shown the goddamn door.

Any President encouraged armed insurrection  or called for violence would have been put in prison

Now, its standard practice.

There is no Republican Party, there is the Cult of the Traitor.


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 20, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Biden does not have to debate a two bit Russian Dictator.


No one claimed he has to do it. Straw man much?
It's an opportunity for Biden to illustrate his mental prowess by intellectually corralling Putin on the international stage.
Or be corralled himself.
We all know how this story ends: either in flight or humiliation on Biden's part.


----------



## bravoactual (Mar 20, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > Biden does not have to debate a two bit Russian Dictator.
> ...



No, and he won't.  The American President does not dance to the tune of two bit murdering Russian Dictator.

You people would fall on your knees for Putin.


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 20, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> No, and he won't.  The American President does not dance to the tune of two bit murdering Russian Dictator.
> 
> You people would fall on your knees for Putin.


He's a senile putz and all your ass-kissing and bloviating won't change that fact.


----------



## Quasar44 (Mar 20, 2021)

Putin is a real great leader and Biden is a decaying corpse


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## there4eyeM (Mar 21, 2021)

Putin must be pretty confident to have proposed such a thing. Dismissing it so off-handedly provokes speculation of weakness in the face of such a situation.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




If it was just that, you would not have had to use sexual imagery to make your insult. We Trump supporters are obviously NOT actually engaged in a sexual relationship with Putin. That was a figurative statement. 


You choose homosexual imagery in order to make your accusation extra insulting and demeaning. 


Which provides us an insight into how you really feel about homosexuals.


If you liberals were at all serious about your pretend support of racial or sexual equality, at this point you would be ashamed of your behavior and thank me for calling you out on it, so that you could become a better person.


Instead, what you will do now, is reveal that all your talk of wacial and sexual equality and tolerance is just bullshit, used only when it serves a political purpose.


And you yourself are just a dishonest partisan hack, using those people as tools to advance your agenda.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




But you can easily guess the intent by context. But you pretended to be too stupid to figure it out, as a dodge. 


Standard lib tactic.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 21, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> View attachment 470388


Ohhh man.LOLOL.I love that, "Bye Bye Old Man".LOLOL................................Wilmington Retirement Home......BAWWWWHAHA


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> We Trump supporters are obviously NOT actually engaged in a sexual relationship with Putin. That was a figurative statement


Fluffer says he is.  Screen name Orangecat  or something like that.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...


Or you could.just explain it.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > We Trump supporters are obvious
> ...




is what? Next time, cut even more. I can name that tune in one note. 


NOT.


----------



## bravoactual (Mar 21, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > No, and he won't.  The American President does not dance to the tune of two bit murdering Russian Dictator.
> ...



Hardly senile, that is just RWNJ Talking Point.

The Traitor sucked to Putin, attacked Gold Star Families, insulted and denigrated a former U.S. Senator (Republican).  He openly sided with Putin against U.S. Intelligence Agencies that agreed Russia interfered in the 2016.  He passed highly classified foreign intelligence to both the Russian Ambassador AND Russian Foreign Minister.

Mr. Biden has already met his goal of 100M vaccination in 100-Days.  The Traitor allowed *500,000* Americans to die of COVID.  He allowed children to taken at gun point from their parents and locked them cages.

The Traitor LIED about stolen election and encouraged violence and insurrection.

Fuck The Fucking Traitor.

Fuck The Fucking Supporters and Defenders of the Fucking Traitor.


----------



## San Souci (Mar 21, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> Putin awoke before dawn and put his boots on,
> And he walked on down the hall........


He took a face from the ancient gallery ,and he walked on down the hall. He came to a room where his sister lived---And he paid a visit to his brother ---And then he WALKED ON down the Hall---And he came to a Door ---And he looked inside-- "Father?"   "Yes son"? ---I want to Kill you. "Mother" ? I WANT TO AAAARRRRGGGGGG!


----------



## San Souci (Mar 21, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > Biden does not have to debate a two bit Russian Dictator.
> ...


Or he will hide in his Bunker.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


My bad, don't know what happened there.  Here's the whole quote: 





> We Trump supporters are obviously NOT actually engaged in a sexual relationship with Putin. That was a figurative statement


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Fluffer says he is.  Screen name Orangecat  or something like that.


You're like a glutton for punishment.
Closet-Queer-Crepitus's fantasies quoted:


Crepitus said:


> slurping on Putin's dick.





Crepitus said:


> slurping on Putin's dick





Crepitus said:


> sucking Putin's dick.





Crepitus said:


> sucking off an evil guy.





Crepitus said:


> sucked Putin's dick.





Crepitus said:


> sucking Putin off.


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 21, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Hardly senile, that is just RWNJ Talking Point.


Video doesn't lie and Denial isn't a river in Africa.


----------



## Donald H (Mar 21, 2021)

Putin isn't going to debate Biden. Americans should know that Putin would smack him down just as easily as he would smack down Trump.

Seriously, the last president that could have held his own against Putin would be Obama. And even Obama would be taking a big chance.

Russia chose Putin for his resolute and solid stand for his country, but also for his high intellignece.

Biden and Trump? 

LOL I'll hand this back over to Americans to screech about now.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...





I doubt we have Putin's sexual partners on this site. I suspect you have been the victim of a cruel prank, committed on the expectation that you are a gullible fool.


----------



## San Souci (Mar 21, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > bravoactual said:
> ...


No. Biden is indeed senile. Proven FACT. Bezos is running the country through Democrat Proxies. That old fool doesn't even know what he is signing. Suzie Rice does ,however.


----------



## bravoactual (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...






there4eyeM said:


> Putin must be pretty confident to have proposed such a thing. Dismissing it so off-handedly provokes speculation of weakness in the face of such a situation.



No, Putin is all stage.  President Biden does not have to a debate a murdering Russian Dictator.

Putin got used having Traitor Butt Boy doing his bidding.  He ain't that anymore.  You cheered the Traitor at every turn, Russia could no wrong.

Putin bent the Traitor over him reamed him a new, while fucking our Democracy over at the same time.   And you Un-American, Russian Loving Assholes Loved it.


----------



## San Souci (Mar 21, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Of course not. He has his Pals in Chine to protect him.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Mar 21, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


What do they want their Putin lover to debate about?  Human Rights?


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

bodecea said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




A reasonable question. Yet you feel the need to bury it in homophobic partisan shit. 


Are you stupid, or evil? BOTH?


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 21, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Fluffer says he is.  Screen name Orangecat  or something like that.
> ...


Lol, your feelings are still hurt over this, huh?


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




Err, so, you acted like a gay bashing asshole, over and over again, and you are pretending that it is wrong for the people you repeatedly acted like an asshole to, are anger with you?


THat is the type of thing that only a cowardly asshole would do online. 


You have made yourself look like a cowardly asshole.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I was speaking metaphorically, until Fluffer admitted it.  Who am I say he's lying?


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...





You would never talk like that to a man's face. YOu are a coward for doing it online.


----------



## playtime (Mar 21, 2021)

lol ... i'm not thinking biden cares much what pooty poot thinks or says....  he's not gonna get in an ego stroking pissing CONtest like his puppet & the NK piglet performed on the world stage, like a couple of schoolyard bullies.

the grown ups have taken over the whitehouse - best get used to it, you traitorski.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Err, so, you acted like a gay bashing asshole


I don't care that he's gay, I have a problem with his choice of partners.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 21, 2021)

bodecea said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


They just want a dick measuring contest.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I'm not even gonna start this crap.  You wanna make online threats find someone else.

Bye.


----------



## bravoactual (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bravoactual said:
> ...



Men who brag the loudest have the shortest.


----------



## bravoactual (Mar 21, 2021)

bodecea said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



They think their Russian Hero would how embarrass PRESIDENT BIDEN.  The Russian Loving assholes support a former Colonel in the K.G.B.   They would rather fall on their knees in adulation to Russian Dictator than support an American President.  

Fuck them, bunch of damn Traitors.


----------



## bravoactual (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


----------



## bravoactual (Mar 21, 2021)

San Souci said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



What the duse is a "CHINE"?


----------



## bravoactual (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You Keyboard Commandos are all the same.  You talk big shit and deliver tiny turds.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

playtime said:


> lol ... i'm not thinking biden cares much what pooty poot thinks or says....  he's not gonna get in an ego stroking pissing CONtest like his puppet & the NK piglet performed on the world stage, like a couple of schoolyard bullies.
> 
> the grown ups have taken over the whitehouse - best get used to it, you traitorski.




Biden talked shit, Putin called him out. Biden looks weak, because he is weak and he knows it, and the world knows it.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Err, so, you acted like a gay bashing asshole
> ...




Your constant harping on it, says otherwise, you homophobic asshole.


----------



## bravoactual (Mar 21, 2021)

San Souci said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > Orangecat said:
> ...



What source are your so called gleamed from.

OAN?

FOX?

Breitbart?

THE BLAZE?


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




I'm not threatening you. I am pointing out that you are using fighting words, safely online.


That is what a coward does. If he does it enough, he is also a bully.


----------



## playtime (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > lol ... i'm not thinking biden cares much what pooty poot thinks or says....  he's not gonna get in an ego stroking pissing CONtest like his puppet & the NK piglet performed on the world stage, like a couple of schoolyard bullies.
> ...



LOL!!!!!

one word CB:

helsinki.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 21, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > led around like a dog by Putin like Trump was
> ...



He even added a few extra missiles for free to Ukraine, possibly to spite the whiny dumb ass democrats who were at the time saying he was illegally holding up congressional aid to them.


----------



## there4eyeM (Mar 21, 2021)

It is strange that wanting to see such a debate can be so vehemently misinterpreted as being "un-American", etc. For this to be seen as 'rooting for Putin', one would have to assume that Biden would automatically be inferior and, thus, embarrassed. Do people think Biden is not up to confronting an equal, a country's leader?


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Lol, your feelings are still hurt over this, huh?


Never were, never will be, CQC.
Closet-Queer-Crepitus's fantasies quoted:


Crepitus said:


> slurping on Putin's dick.





Crepitus said:


> slurping on Putin's dick





Crepitus said:


> sucking Putin's dick.





Crepitus said:


> sucking off an evil guy.





Crepitus said:


> sucked Putin's dick.





Crepitus said:


> sucking Putin off.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Crepitus is the one that brought it up. What does that imply, based on your rule? LOL!!!


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bravoactual said:
> ...




Your blind loyalty is not Patriotism.


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 21, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> What source are your so called gleamed from.


Coherent English, please.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




Barring some asshole being an asshole to me, I talk completely civilly to people.

Crepitus is the one saying shit he would not say face to face. I'm just pointing that out. 


DId you not notice?


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You're desperately seeking a way to get him out of the predicament his mouth got him into.

It's kinda funny.


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> You would never talk like that to a man's face. YOu are a coward for doing it online.


He's a spineless liar who contends things that he can't supply a link to. His teeth would be on the ground if he wasn't hiding behind his keyboard like the beta coward he is.


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> You're desperately seeking a way to get him out of the predicament his mouth got him into.
> 
> It's kinda funny.


You can't supply quotes, because you're FOS, kid.
These are your quotes:


Crepitus said:


> slurping on Putin's dick.





Crepitus said:


> slurping on Putin's dick





Crepitus said:


> sucking Putin's dick.





Crepitus said:


> sucking off an evil guy.





Crepitus said:


> sucked Putin's dick.





Crepitus said:


> sucking Putin off.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Lol, why don't you go back and look at how this started.  Fluffer is getting a dose of his own medicine and whining about it.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 21, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, your feelings are still hurt over this, huh?
> ...


Lol, yeah.  You're one butt-hurt kitty.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Lol, you say you need a nickname too?


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Haven't said anything about you.

Think about that for a minute.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 21, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > You would never talk like that to a man's face. YOu are a coward for doing it online.
> ...


Such a tough guy.   On the internet.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




NOt at all. This bit, where I point out the hypocrisy of libs and they are utterly confused, about why I would expect them to live up to the standards they hold other people to?


I could do this all day. And have, many times. 


THe fact that you are so unconcerned about the contradiction between your actions and your stated lib beliefs, is the point


EVERYTIME, you post and still don't care, you prove my point that your liberalism and pretend concern about various ism and phobes,


is all shit.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > You would never talk like that to a man's face. YOu are a coward for doing it online.
> ...




Most of them are. I see it all the time. They would never be like this in person.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 21, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > You're desperately seeking a way to get him out of the predicament his mouth got him into.
> ...


You've removed the context.  It's a meaningless lie now.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I'm not confused at all.  I'm retaliating.  You're just collateral damage.


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


You're getting more childish by the moment, dumbass. Stop digging your hole deeper, it just exposes your lack of wit, honesty, intellect, and self-esteem.


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> You've removed the context.  It's a meaningless lie now.


Anyone can follow these links and see what you're obsessed with, kid:


Crepitus said:


> slurping on Putin's dick.





Crepitus said:


> slurping on Putin's dick





Crepitus said:


> sucking Putin's dick.





Crepitus said:


> sucking off an evil guy.





Crepitus said:


> sucked Putin's dick.





Crepitus said:


> sucking Putin off.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




Because no matter how it started, my point about your homophobia would still be true. 


AND your complete lack of concern about it.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Awww, Fluffer found a friend to apply that butt-hurt cream for him!

Ain't that sweet?


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Such a tough guy.   On the internet.


Lulz


Crepitus said:


> slurping on Putin's dick.





Crepitus said:


> slurping on Putin's dick





Crepitus said:


> sucking Putin's dick.





Crepitus said:


> sucking off an evil guy.





Crepitus said:


> sucked Putin's dick.





Crepitus said:


> sucking Putin off.


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Awww, Fluffer found a friend to apply that butt-hurt cream for him!
> 
> Ain't that sweet?


Poor child.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bravoactual said:
> ...




It was a general statement about my rules to the other poster.


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Most of them are. I see it all the time. They would never be like this in person.


So true. And he keeps doubling down on his lies. Such a weak mind.


----------



## TeeDub (Mar 21, 2021)

Gracie said:


> JUST IN: Putin Calls Biden’s Bluff, Challenges Him to Televised Worldwide LIVE Debate (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> The Russian President is now calling the bluff of President Joe Biden. Biden as you know accused Putin of being a “killer” who doesn’t have “a soul” and Putin has resp…
> ...


I would pay money to watch it!


----------



## K9Buck (Mar 21, 2021)

there4eyeM said:


> Do people think Biden is not up to confronting an equal, a country's leader?



Biden isn't up to confronting my 9-year-old daughter in a debate, let alone Vladimir Putin.  LOL.


----------



## San Souci (Mar 21, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > bravoactual said:
> ...


Source? No need. Who financed his campaign.? Who controls the Media? Who PROFITS from a Democrat control? Get your crayon out and draw a picture. Wisdom will come to you ,Little Grasshopper.


----------



## bravoactual (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bravoactual said:
> ...



Paranoia Strikes Deep.


----------



## bravoactual (Mar 21, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Do people think Biden is not up to confronting an equal, a country's leader?
> ...


l

Putin could not hold up in a debate against Clint Eastwood's empty  chair.


----------



## Flash (Mar 21, 2021)

Putin will kick President Dufus ass and make the US more of the laughing stock of the world than it already is.

Maybe President Dufus could bring his cabinet for support:


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 21, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Awww, Fluffer found a friend to apply that butt-hurt cream for him!
> ...


You have kids?  That's terrifying!


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Because no matter how it started, my point about your homophobia would still be true


Lol, no.  It's in your imagination.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


That wasn't the point.  Think about it harder.


----------



## bravoactual (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Cons are not very good at thinking.  They prefer to be led.  Creative thinking scares them, basically Cons are human lemmings, they follow even if it off a cliff and into the cesspool of Russian back lies and distortings.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 21, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I'm not asking him for heavy duty cognition, just to think about what he already said.


----------



## ClaireH (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Well, here's what I'm asking for Crepitus which is not heavy duty cognitive stuff either....can you repond on this thread without including everyone else with the back and forth? I've lost count now on the number of times you've showed up in my alert just to pop off to another poster instead of addressing the OP. Thanks.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 21, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> So just to make sure I have this right...you're *checks notes* full-blown mask off just supporting Russia over your own country at this point.
> 
> The Republican party, ladies and gentlemen.


No, we want to see Biden destroy Putin in a debate.  Let’s put to bed all this “Slow Joe” nonsense.  I can’t wait to see Biden’s cunning and intellect put Putin in his place. Are you afraid of that?


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> You have kids?  That's terrifying!


To you, maybe, but not to responsible adults.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 21, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





bravoactual said:


> Cons are not very good at thinking. They prefer to be led. Creative thinking scares them, basically Cons are human lemmings, they follow even if it off a cliff and into the cesspool of Russian back lies and distortings.



81 million people just voted for Biden, and you call Republicans lemmings?


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 21, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > bravoactual said:
> ...


I did.  Way back on like late three.  You never responded.  Various other tRumplings attacked.  I responded to their attacks.  You gonna spit at them too?





__





						Putin Calls Biden's Bluf. LIVE Debate?
					

led around like a dog by Putin like Trump was   Never happened.  Nobody bent over more often for Russia than did Obama.  Trump sold anti-tank missiles to Ukraine and F-35's to Poland.  But keep parroting that lie because lying is what you do best.



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 21, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Aren't you kids claiming even more votes for tRump?

You wanna be careful choosing your insults, they can used against you if you aren't.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > bravoactual said:
> ...



Does that make fewer lemmings for Biden somehow?

(psst, I didn't vote for either)


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 21, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Of course you didn't.  That's a popular position among previous trump supporters.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




Maybe  you should check my posts, going back about 5 years....

I didn't vote for him in 2016, 2020, and, if he runs again in 2024, I STILL wont' vote for him.


Or, you can prove  yourself to be a moron by claiming I'm a Trumper.

Your choice


----------



## ClaireH (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> ClaireH said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Naw...I never spit...stopped that bad habit after playing shortstop in high school from the occasional dust bowl. I only called you out because you post 2 posts per everbody elses one when you get on a roll usually. My request was for you to cut me out of the continued equation not about you not responding when I made a remark. I've read about ways to do this on this board so that it's an easy fix and quick press of the button where only the person you're replying to gets notified.

No big deal...I just wanted to spout off...all of that spouting off you were doing must have rubbed off and here I thought I did pretty well staying out of the personal slams.  I accept full responsibility and 100% joking about blaming you. I consider that more of a conservative trait...taking full responsibility about what I say and do....I'm positive that will fly over you like a lead ballon! Carry on!


----------



## IM2 (Mar 21, 2021)

This is sad.


----------



## bravoactual (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > bravoactual said:
> ...



Well the fact of the matter is that the Traitor is only prez ever to lose the popular vote twice.  81 Million Votes for Biden, 306 Electoral Votes for Biden.  The Traitor lost.  No matter how many times he claims he did not.


----------



## bravoactual (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Even light thinking is difficult for them.  Just remember they think the Traitor is a genius.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...




You are a child. And an asshole.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 21, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > bravoactual said:
> ...


Remember you trust the people who have been lying, and getting caught, for four years. There was massive fraud.


----------



## bravoactual (Mar 21, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



All those supporters who claim "I did not vote for him"....kinda like after the shrub had to admit no WMD in Iraq....I didn't vote him...don't your check is in the mail.


----------



## Correll (Mar 22, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...




Dude. A few losers might have played that game. 

I voted for Bush. He was better than the alternatives. I was convinced of the rational for the Iraqi Invasion based on the idea of creating a democratic Arab model, not because of WMDs. 


Most people that voted for Bush, are happy to say so, and defend their reasons today. As am I.


You are gloating over a tiny percentage.  You are being pathetic and weak.


And considering that Biden is looking to EXPAND our involvement in the ME, your whining about Iraq, makes no sense, you partisan hack.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 22, 2021)

Correll said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Seems most of here posters here are either/or voters.

Either vote Republican, or Democrat.

No other choices.

In 2016, and again in 2020, I voted neither.

(neither candidate was worth my vote)

and they can't understand that.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 22, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > bravoactual said:
> ...



Traitor?

What makes him a 'traitor'?

switching from D to R?


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 22, 2021)

I didn't think y'all could be more unamerican pos..but again and again I am proven wrong..why should the leader of the free world debate a dictator? What good comes of it?      Gracie  how many debates has putin been in


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 22, 2021)

Trump sucked putin off for four years and suddenly you pos hypocrites are concerned..que surprise


----------



## ChemEngineer (Mar 22, 2021)

strollingbones said:


> I didn't think y'all could be more unamerican pos..but *again and again I am proven wrong*..why should the leader of the free world debate a dictator?



First, it's a joke.  Briben will never debate anyone again.  He can't even climb stairs by himself.
When he is told to "Salute the Marine" before boarding the helicopter, he repeats it, "Salute the Marine."  He's pathetic but you elected him.  And the whore.


What is "unamerican" is:

1.  Voting for corrupt incompetents like Joe Briben and Kamala Whoriss, who slept her way into power and is Indian, not black, though she professes blackness she has not,
2.  Lying again and again for political purposes to retain power,
3.  Encouraging illegals to come to America where they abuse every system possible, and Democrats don't care
4.  Coveting, as Democrats do, as Karl Marx taught them to do.  Coveting is a sin.  Thou shalt not covet.

I could go on at great length about what a pos Democrats are.  Just look here:





__





						TheWorldToday.co
					






					DemocratInsanity.blogpot.com
				









						Racist Liberals
					






					RacistLiberals.blogspot.com
				












						Bidenisms - Racism, ignorance, lies and incompetence
					






					Bidenisms.blogspot.com


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 22, 2021)

How many debates has putin been in? Since Gracie won't answer you can


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 22, 2021)

Seems no one cares to answer..how many debates has putin done?


----------



## ChemEngineer (Mar 22, 2021)

strollingbones said:


> Seems no one cares to answer..how many debates has putin done?



Nobody has yet answered because your fatuous question is down at the level of your hero, Joe Briben.

Vladimir Putin is obviously coherent and quite capable of debating coherent and intelligent people. Joe Briben is neither.  The entire point of Vladimir Putin's challenge was to mock Joe Briben, and with him, all of his millions of idiotic supporters, consumed and blinded by hatred.









						Bidenisms - Racism, ignorance, lies and incompetence
					






					Bidenisms.blogspot.com


----------

